# This forum



## Macydog1 (Sep 18, 2018)

I think this forum is made up of assholes and whining *****es. One stupid ****er after another who thinks they know it all. Later all you ****ing assholes, I won't be listening to your bullshit anymore. What a bunch of crying *****es!


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

I got this! Just to recap:



> I think this forum is made up of methheads and whining hotties. One stupid father after another who thinks they know it all. Later all you farting fathers, I won't be listening to your bullshit anymore. What a bunch of crying hotties!


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Macydog1 said:


> I think this forum is made up of ****** and whining *es. One stupid **er after another who thinks they know it all. Later all you ****ing **, I won't be listening to your bullshit anymore. What a bunch of crying *****es!


What I love most about Detroit is all the hospitality and friendliness.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> What I love most about Detroit is all the hospitality and friendliness.


And clean water, safety, lack of gang shootings, incredible sports teams, honest elected officials, rat free housing, filthy streets and absolutely no lingering odors.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> And clean water, safety, lack of gang shootings, *incredible sports teams*, honest elected officials, rat free housing, filthy streets and absolutely no lingering odors.
> 
> View attachment 668023


Sounds like Shitadelphia.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

If a member has dog, uber, 69, kid, Oz or 20yearsdriving in any part of their username then I typically just ignore them.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Macydog1 said:


> I think this forum is made up of ****** and whining *es. One stupid **er after another who thinks they know it all. Later all you ****ing **, I won't be listening to your bullshit anymore. What a bunch of crying *****es!


So, just to confirm - I take it you are _not _satisfied with your experiences on the forum?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Macydog1 said:


> I won't be listening to your bullshit anymore.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Heisenburger said:


> I got this! Just to recap:


Potty mouth.


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

I love this forum. Sure there are a bunch of mentally challenged people here, but I enjoy reading the comments and seeing the many different perspectives people have on the myriad of discussions that take place here.

I also love Bear and hope he finds plenty of fish to eat and gets all the belly rubs and ear scratches that his heart desires.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

AvisDeene said:


> I love this forum. Sure there are a bunch of mentally challenged people here, but I enjoy reading the comments and seeing the many different perspectives people have on the myriad of discussions that take place here.
> 
> I also love Bear and hope he finds plenty of fish to eat and gets all the belly rubs and ear scratches that his heart desires.


...


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Macydog1 said:


> I think this forum is made up of ****** and whining *es. One stupid **er after another who thinks they know it all. Later all you ****ing **, I won't be listening to your bullshit anymore. What a bunch of crying *****es!


Excuse me sir but you're in the wrong section.

This is Introductions where new members introduce themselves. 

You obviously wanted the "Quit" section:









Quit


Deactivated, retired, life after uber.




www.uberpeople.net


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

AvisDeene said:


> I love this forum. Sure there are a bunch of mentally challenged people here, but I enjoy reading the comments and seeing the many different perspectives people have on the myriad of discussions that take place here.
> 
> I also love Bear and hope he finds plenty of fish to eat and gets all the belly rubs and ear scratches that his heart desires.


Uber drivers mentally challenged?
I can’t believe that


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Well, ****


Macydog1 said:


> I think this forum is made up of ****** and whining *es. One stupid **er after another who thinks they know it all. Later all you ****ing **, I won't be listening to your bullshit anymore. What a bunch of crying *****es!


*** You you mother*****.
Come in here ***** and groaning
Acting an ***.
**** On everyone in sight.
Call everyone stupid **"*ers.
And can't read half your *** because of all the ** stars !
Best luck in your future endeavors,*** wipe .


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

5 years later.... 


All right people? Who pissed in his Cheerios?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Well, ****
> 
> *** You you mother*****.
> Come in hear ***** and groaning
> ...


Frankly, I think the op was directed at you, the member who jokes about dead babies during a pandemic that killed millions of people.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Judge and Jury said:


> Frankly, I think the op was directed at you, the member who jokes about dead babies during a pandemic that killed millions of people.


Dead baby jokes ?
Naw . . .
I only have Abortion Dead Baby jokes.

I must FIND pandemic dead baby jokes.

I am now Linked to Millions of Plague Deaths & tattered souls of infants . . . O Dark Day !


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I just feel bad that I didn't get to play with OP while (s)he was here.
Sounds like it would have been a lot of fun.

Come back @Macydog1 --- please come back.
I promise I will treat you right.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Judge and Jury said:


> Frankly, I think the op was directed at you, the member who jokes about dead babies during a pandemic that killed millions of people.


I think your " perception" is quite Altered.

I brought up the " Pandemic" here on this forum & addressed my concerns towards it Long before it was on anyone's Radar.

You can look back. It's all DOCCUMENTED.
It's all here .

Before there was 1 case in America.

Feel free to look .

Please show me the Dead Baby " jokes" you speak of .


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

So, anyway, I did a little research (boring day at work), to confirm your complaint of "this forum is made up of ****** and whining *****es."
I looked at OPs posts.
Take a look.
It is ALL b!tching and whining. ALL of it.








Anyone else going long stretches with no ride requests...


I live in the Detroit area and up until 2 weeks ago I'd be getting requests non stop soon as I turned on my app. Very busy market. But for the past two weeks, I have been going long stretches ( like 20 minutes to over 60 minutes) with no requests. This happens often during the day and sometimes...




www.uberpeople.net












What Good is Boost?


I have no idea what it does. Can anyone explain?




www.uberpeople.net












when you're doing uber X and pull up and a party of...


From my airport shuttle driving days I've learned the hard way about pax that want to do things their way are nothing but trouble If you have the option to pass do so If your stuck doing something less then pleasant just grin and bare it




www.uberpeople.net





I could go on.
No constructive suggestions or help.

It must be awful to be her.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> I think your " perception" is quite Altered.
> 
> I brought up the " Pandemic" here on this forum & addressed my concerns towards it Long before it was on anyone's Radar.
> 
> ...


Records only go back 25 pages worth of posts.

My records don't even go back as far as the AB5/prop. 22 debate.

But I remember.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Too bad. He sounded like the PERFECT Guber driver...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Judge and Jury said:


> Records only go back 25 pages worth of posts.
> 
> My records don't even go back as far as the AB5/prop. 22 debate.
> 
> But I remember.


Dead comes up on 25 pages.
Only 1 response has pandemic dead baby jokes mentioned.














And it was posted 53 minutes ago . . .

Try Again ?

We can try " Regression Hypnosis"
Keep your eye on the swinging dick . . .
You are going back 
Back in time . . .
To your Real Memory . .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Judge and Jury said:


> Records only go back 25 pages worth of posts.
> 
> My records don't even go back as far as the AB5/prop. 22 debate.
> 
> But I remember.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Dead comes up on 25 pages.
> Only 1 response has pandemic dead baby jokes mentioned.
> View attachment 668110
> View attachment 668111
> ...


Seems the search feature is not very accurate.

Will not turn up any references to your outrageous remarks when I filter by my name.

You post so many thousands of off the cuff remarks that you don't remember.

Your "jokes" were egregious and insulting to those who lost family members to the pandemic.

Plus, you were flippant when called out.

However, I remember you. No doubt about it.

And hypnotized by a swaying dick? Typical of your posts.

Not very far removed from dead baby jokes.


----------



## Be Right There (9 mo ago)

Epic intro post......4 years and 47 posts later. 

I rate it a 4 out of 10. Not enough anger and swearing.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Judge and Jury said:


> Frankly, I think the op was directed at you, the member who jokes about dead babies during a pandemic that killed millions of people.





tohunt4me said:


> Dead baby jokes ?


Ok what's worse?
100 dead babies in one garbage can?
Or 1 dead baby in 100 garbage cans?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> Ok what's worse?
> 100 dead babies in one garbage can?
> Or 1 dead baby in 100 garbage cans?


SMH and LOL at the same time.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Macydog1 said:


> I think this forum is made up of ****** and whining *es. One stupid **er after another who thinks they know it all. Later all you ****ing **, I won't be listening to your bullshit anymore. What a bunch of crying *****es!


Tampon, Vodka and Bon Bons are needed badly!!!


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Tampon, Vodka and Bon Bons are needed badly!!!


&


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Dead baby jokes ?
> Naw . . .
> I only have Abortion Dead Baby jokes.
> 
> ...


C'mon get with the newspeak.

They aren't babies they are post-fetal clumps of cells, and it is just a post-birth abortion.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Tampon, Vodka and Bon Bons are needed badly!!!


and Midol and good, fresh, California green salad ...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> SMH and LOL at the same time.


Anyone Remember me telling Dead Baby Jokes ?

Anyone ?


----------



## pwnzor (Jun 27, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> They aren't babies they are post-fetal clumps of cells, and it is just a post-birth abortion.


The Demoncrats have now introduced legislation for 250th trimester abortion.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Anyone Remember me telling Dead Baby Jokes ?
> 
> Anyone ?


The word baby in any "context" seemed to be with only grown _men_ with you.

I have yet to locate anything that refers to children or with females.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

W00dbutcher said:


> The word baby in any "context" seemed to be with only grown _men_ with you.
> 
> I have yet to locate anything that refers to children or with females.


Must be your PERSONAL PREFERENCE search engine settings at work there . . .


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Must be your PERSONAL PREFERENCE search engine settings at work there . . .


What? 

Try it. 

Im not kidding.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Macydog1 said:


> I think this forum is made up of ****** and whining *es. One stupid **er after another who thinks they know it all. Later all you ****ing **, I won't be listening to your bullshit anymore. What a bunch of crying *****es!


You’ve been a member since 2018 and it took you that long to realize this? 😀


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Judge and Jury said:


> Frankly, I think the op was directed at you, the member who jokes about dead babies during a pandemic that killed millions of people.


Do you have any sense of humor at all? Geez way to kill the funny momentum with this dribble.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Invisible said:


> You’ve been a member since 2018 and it took you that long to realize this? 😀


Imagine if this individual decides to go to Burger King, where the burgers are often served cold. He/she would find that most upsetting. 😱


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

elelegido said:


> Imagine if this individual decides to go to Burger King, where the burgers are often served cold. He/she would find that most upsetting. 😱


Or he/she may end up with some icky “secret sauce” the workers put in, if he/she was rude to them. Karma!


----------



## 0x3imf3 (Feb 9, 2019)

I step in on my spare time only which isn't often...

Most "whiners" are people in bad markets who tried to do a gig app and cover a living... They likely didn't even run the right hours or areas.. Not to say it's not a grind and barely profitable...


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> If a member has dog, uber, 69, kid, Oz or 20yearsdriving in any part of their username then I typically just ignore them.


Shit!
Sorry!!!
**** this is awkward.

@Uberyouber is the only exception.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> If a member has dog, uber, 69, kid, Oz or 20yearsdriving in any part of their username then I typically just ignore them.





ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> Shit!
> Sorry!!!
> **** this is awkward.
> 
> @Uberyouber is the only exception.


And??


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> If a member has dog, uber, 69, kid, Oz or 20yearsdriving in any part of their username then I typically just ignore them.


Guess you're not getting an invite to the @Amos69 Xmas party/debaucherous **** (sex party) on the Big Island? 🤷‍♂️


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

New2This said:


> Guess you're not getting an invite to the @Amos69 Xmas party/debaucherous **** (sex party) on the Big Island? 🤷‍♂️


I've since rethought this stance. It was misguided and poorly thought out.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> I've since rethought this stance. It was misguided and poorly thought out.
> 
> View attachment 670115


If I was a pro rassler that Denis Leary song would be my entrance music.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

New2This said:


> Guess you're not getting an invite to the @Amos69 Xmas party/debaucherous **** (sex party) on the Big Island? 🤷‍♂️


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Amos69 said:


>


Heeeeey who's the new guy???


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> Ok what's worse?
> 100 dead babies in one garbage can?
> Or 1 dead baby in 100 garbage cans?


----------

